# CONTEST: Get drawn on the front of the new FrightProps catalog!



## Gym Whourlfeld

I just so happen to personally "own" a very scary old face! It's right here attached to the front of my skull!
"High "Miles",much neglect and abuse,per-mature wrinkling,my normal expression (with no real emotions or thought behind it,powering it) can be described "Cranky old Psycho" (But not emotionally over any "edges",maybe smarter than you! Which is very scary when people are led to believe such a thing!
I didn't happen to notice.. did i win yet?


----------

